# How much to ask for in Dubai?



## dubaidubai (Jan 15, 2011)

I am discussing a senior digital marketing job in Dubai.

Benefits include 

Paid accommodation or 6000 AED
Once a year leave ticket
Education support - 8000 per child
Category B Medical insurance

In Australia, I can command between AUD $150000 (AED 544 000) and $180000 (AED 650 000) .

I am trying to determine what would be a reasonable salary to ask for.

Considering:


I am married with 2 young children
Keen to save as much money as possible - Target AUD $100000 (AED 360 000) per year
Have a decent lifestyle

Essentially, 

What would be the typical monthly expenses for an active family of 4 (kids under 7) 
Does it sound reasonable to add AUD $8000 (AED 30000) above that number?

Keen to get your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dubaidubai said:


> I am discussing a senior digital marketing job in Dubai.
> 
> Benefits include
> 
> ...


Answers above in red.

I'm quite curious though as to why you want to move here and take a paycut? I personally would not move anywhere for less money than I currently am on.

A few of my Aussie colleagues have just flown home because apparently the lifestyle and the salary are so much better, so curious about why you are opting to move to UAE?


----------



## dubaidubai (Jan 15, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Answers above in red.
> 
> I'm quite curious though as to why you want to move here and take a paycut? I personally would not move anywhere for less money than I currently am on.
> 
> A few of my Aussie colleagues have just flown home because apparently the lifestyle and the salary are so much better, so curious about why you are opting to move to UAE?


Thanks Maz.

I do assume accommodation is provided. Not yet sure of the standard.

The annual leave ticket is indeed for the whole family.

Education allowance. How much does it cost for good schools? My kids are 7 and 4.

Medical insurance. How much would a top policy cost for a family?

I certainly not planning on taking a paycut. I am trying to work out how much I should be asking for to reach my goal of saving AUD $100 000 per year. An Australian salary as described above doesn't allow me to save anywhere near that amount.

Is a salary of AED 650 000 "fair" for (marketing) management roles there?

Costs of living are high in Australia, mainly because of the high tax rate (47%) and insane property market. Avoiding both in Dubai does sound good.
Thoughts? - Thanks

Marc


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

dubaidubai said:


> Thanks Maz.
> 
> I do assume accommodation is provided. Not yet sure of the standard.
> 
> ...


Cost of living in Dubai is high... and even though it is 'tax' free... they get there 'taxes' in other ways. Add on having to deal with living in the uae as an inconvenience... Once you start to get in that income I dont think the 1/3 extra amount beyond your salary in your home country, will quite work.

School fees are 30,000 to 35,000 dir each.


----------

